# SpectraCal - New Sponsor Giveaway Announcement!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Home Theater Shack would like to welcome SpectraCal as a new sponsor... and to celebrate, why not include an awesome giveaway!

*Win ONE of TWO SpectraCal C6 / CalMAN DIY Software packages!​*







*SpectraCal*, creator of the award-winning CalMAN calibration software, and Home Theater Shack have teamed up to give away a CalMAN DIY with SpectraCal C6 colorimeter package (MSRP $895) to two (2) lucky winners! Each package includes a 90 minute Video Calibration Webinar.








The SpectraCal C6 is the highly regarded color analyzer that leads in measurement speed, dark level readings, and overall accuracy. After two years of research and development, the SpectraCal C6 debuts with much praise and excitement. Built with speed, ease of use, and accuracy, the NIST certified SpectraCal C6 packs in an incredible amount of features into a compact package for use with the powerful DIY CalMAN software for fully optimizing your home theater displays. 

*This is the ANNOUNCEMENT THREAD ONLY... for more details, qualifications, comments or questions, please visit the SpectraCal Giveway discussion thread.*

Learn more about the SpectraCal C6 and SpectraCal’s other products by visiting www.SpectraCal.com.


----------

